# Raising a cow with sheep



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello
I'd like to preface this by saying if I do end up getting a cow it will not be for at least two years.

I have sheep and am working on changing over things with them and expanding paddocks. I would like to get a cow (or two) for milk. I grew up with milk goats and there is lots of dairy cow farms around here. I think I want a jersey or other smaller breed. I was considering if I would need two cows or if having one cow would do okay with the sheep. If I had two cows I could alternate breeding them but I'm not currently committed to the idea of milking all year. 
As for the calves, I would feed out a steer and probably sell the rest until I needed to start feeding out another steer. 

The big wrench in my thinking currently is that I wouldn't want cow/s in my sheep barn. So I'd have to use some kind of half door to keep the cows out but let the sheep in. And have a cow shed on the side of the barn.

I would most likely get the heifer(s) young and try to introduce them to the sheep. I would want them to at least be amiable enough to be kept together as needed. I think if I got two then I'd rotate them with the sheep in a lead-follow system to help stop parasite cycles.

I'm sure there is more I haven't thought of yet but I find it helps me to post like this as I'm thinking about it.
Love to hear what has/hasn't worked for others.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2018)

IMO your biggest concern would be finding a dairy cow that is coming from a tested herd. Johnes has been found in 86% of dairy cattle herds. Once this contaminates you land you are done. It is transmittable to all ruminants.

Like wise if you haven't tested your sheep you should consider doing so.

I am attaching a link to Johnes site. It is very informative. Sadly many vets are not doing their part in regard to this disease. There is an open chastisement article on the site regarding this. 

They have revamped their site recently  so I am not sure what has been added etc. 
https://johnes.org/


----------



## MyFather'sSheep (May 13, 2019)

My cow lives with 10 sheep. The ram beat her up for a few days, but now they are buddies and often graze together.


----------

